
I was fired from my journalism job ten days into new administration - colinprince
https://medium.com/@lewispants/i-was-fired-from-my-journalism-job-ten-days-into-trump-c3bc014ce51d#.icax8lhky
======
dmix
> I am (was) the only out transgender reporter at Marketplace or, that I know
> of, at any national radio outlet.

> I have had a very successful career and done a lot of interesting work

> I have reported daily stories for the Marketplace Morning Report, often
> writing two different stories before 9 a.m. which air to millions of people.
> I am known for being meticulous, accurate, and always on deadline.

> I also thought, falsely as it turned out, that the prominence of my job at
> Marketplace would prevent me from becoming a target

I get the impression this person thinks very highly of themselves and I
personally can't shake a feeling of entitlement for the job as the recurring
theme here.

> The VP said she believed I’d shown what kind of journalism I want to do — I
> think the assumption was that I want to do advocacy journalism

It's possible the article did in fact make the managers uncomfortable which
represented a culture clash that they are trying to avoid, apolitic or
whatever. It's possible someone complained. It'd be good to hear both sides.

But either way it sounds like a bad place to work if they would fire you for
writing done on personal time. The fact the content was about the job you were
doing there might add some relevancy but I agree they should have approached
the person first and handled it more carefully.

Finding a better place to work that fits their personal views seems like the
solution here. I don't really see this as a martyring for the political cause
the author happened to write about in their blog post they got fired for. I
don't fault any company for being selective with the work culture they are
creating.

------
gregw2
As the journalist encouraged in the medium post, I opened their blog post in
question and then the ethics statement they linked to.

I didn't get past the first paragraph of their article before finding what I
would consider highly objectionable content, that Trump's government "thrives
on the lie of white racial superiority."

That is just way over the top inflammatory rhetoric and not befitting of a
journalist, even on a blog that is supposed to represent an opinion. IMHO.

While I am aware of a ton of racially-oriented concerns about Trump the
sentence seems to reflect a very polemical ad-hominem view that isn't even
attempted to be backed up by the author despite being in the thesis sentence.

It displays a careless disregard for facts, evidence, and/or the meaning of
words, ironically the very thing the author is complaining about.

------
pmiller2
Link doesn't work for me on iOS Chrome. This one does:
[https://medium.com/@lewispants/i-was-fired-from-my-
journalis...](https://medium.com/@lewispants/i-was-fired-from-my-journalism-
job-ten-days-into-trump-c3bc014ce51d#.ncsts1uoz)

------
battlebot
Identity politics are garbage. Nobody really cares about your status as a
transgender--it doesn't give you the special right to break the rules or to
say stupid things about journalism and journalistic integrity. In essence,
your firing is a moment for reflection, a chance to grow up and learn to be
objective because that's what we expect of journalists, not this partisan
schlock that masquerades as news.

You should at least treat Trump fairly--he's putting the people of the United
States first and foremost, a concept that hasn't happened in decades. I'm not
sure why that has been labeled 'racist' since it is quite clear there is
racial inclusion going on. But the left just can't stop with its idiotic
"literally Hitler" bs long enough to see that, or they don't want to see that
because it flies in the face of statism, collectivism, and a bunch of other
stupid 'isms' that are long past the point of needing to evaporate.

~~~
thelock85
> he's putting the people of the United States first and foremost, a concept
> that hasn't happened in decades

This is perhaps true for ~60 million voters. Extrapolating that to the "people
of the United States" is a stretch. It's like saying Obama put the people
first because insuring 16M people promotes general well-being of society
--some truth, but discounting perspectives of a large portion of "the people."
It's more true that we haven't seen a president hold true to his base in
decades (e.g. Obama didn't close Guantanamo).

> quite clear there is racial inclusion going on

As a person of color, I know several people of color who support Trump but I
have not seen statements or policies that read or sound inclusive to me.
Citations?

